# Peru Ill TBM reunion airshow



## Micdrow (Apr 18, 2016)

Here you go guys, I went to ILL for the TBM reunion airshow. I saw 9 TBM's there but missed number 10 as it left the day before. Enjoy

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## Micdrow (Apr 18, 2016)




----------



## fubar57 (Apr 18, 2016)

Very nice Paul. Great to see a Beaver without the turbo.


Geo


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks Geo!!!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 18, 2016)

Really nice shots. .


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks Wojek, if I get some more time I may upload a few more


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 18, 2016)

Good shots Paul!


----------



## Airframes (Apr 18, 2016)

Great shots Paul - and what a sight, with 9 Avengers together !


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 18, 2016)

Thanks guys, yeah it was the first time I had ever seen that many in one spot. Hopfully in future they will do it again. Again I do have some more pictures. I will see if I can get more up tomorrow


----------



## Jeff Hunt (Apr 18, 2016)

Outstanding stuff Paul. Hope to see more of your handy work.

Jeff


----------



## T Bolt (Apr 18, 2016)

Wish I would have known, Peru is only a couple of hours west of me


----------



## Wildcat (Apr 19, 2016)

Awesome shots Paul! Looks like it was a great event.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 19, 2016)

Excellent pics Paul, thanks..!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks guys and see what I can do. Sorry t bolt, would have been great to meet you. Here are a few more including the control tower LOL


----------



## Wurger (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## Airframes (Apr 19, 2016)

Good stuff Paul - and obviously not the Peru I originally thought of..... can't see any Llamas !


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 20, 2016)

Thanks guys and sorry Terry, no Llamas LOL


----------



## nuuumannn (Apr 21, 2016)

Very cool; I had to look because I had the thought that I never realised the Avenger was so prevalent in South America...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2016)

Yep, I was expecting guys with skirts over trousers, and tall, rounded hats, playing those 'Pan pipe' things whilst nodding along on the back of a Lama !!


----------



## Micdrow (Apr 21, 2016)

LOL sorry guys, no lama's


----------

